# Goose keepers



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

Guys, I really want to get a big ole Canada goose mounted and hung on my wall, but I am wondering what time of the season is the best to keep the bird? I shot a big goose last weekend and thought about keeping it however, I felt that it was just a little to pin feathery. It was not as bad as the beginning of the season but still noticiable. Will these feathers be detrimental to a mount or are they always a factor a taxidermist has to deal with?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Yea, I would wait til the last couple of weekends of October or later...Depends on the age of the bird, but the later in the year...The better!


----------

